# 2/21/08 - Spring Trout Releases Provide Fishing Opportunities



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Public fishing opportunities will be enhanced this spring when more than 80,000 rainbow trout, each measuring 10 to 13-inches long, are released into 45 Ohio lakes and ponds, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. The releases will take place between mid March and mid-May; anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout.

More...


----------

